# Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

Sagt mal ich habe grad meinen Schein gemacht voller enthusiasmus etc etc etc...

So nun hab ich ihn hab 3 vereine abgeklappert und was krieg ich zu hören?!

Ich beschreibe es mit a,b, und c 

Ich wohne in Ort C  

Ort A sagt wir nehmen nur leute aus Ort A auf..
(Steht laut Vorstand so in der Satzung!!!)
Ort B sagt wir nehmen nur leute aus Ort B auf..

Ort a und B wurden vor 2 Jahren zusammengeschlossen können sich nicht leiden und haben getrennte Vereine.
Es gibt nur eine sache in der sie sich einig sind und zwar beide hassen Ort C..... 

Problem Ort C hat weder Verein noch Gewässer..
Ort A gibt nur an Leute Gewässerkarten aus die mit Vereinsmitgliedern Angeln... Die Vereinsmitglieder haben die Order keine fremden mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.....

Orte in der näheren Umgebung sind A entweder voll oder B wollen über 1000€ aufnahmegebühr.....  

Und Tageskarten für umliegende Gewässer kosten teils über 20€ bei denen JEDER aktive Angler sagt lass es da fängt man nix mehr...

Was soll man da noch machen man wird ja praktisch zum schwarzfischen gezwungen -.- #q#q#q#q
oder die andere Variante der Schein und die Ausrüstung waren fürn Arsch und man lässt es komplett sein -.-:c:c

Läuft das bei euch auch so?


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2014)

Wo wohnst du denn bitte??


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Grüß dich, ich komm zufällig aus deiner Nähe.

Wenn du vielleicht die Orte oder Vereine nennen könntest, könnte ich dir evtl. helfen.


----------



## fordfan1 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Arschkarte???

Oder andersrum gesagt,  "Willkommen in Deutschland".


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Ich wohne im Ebenhausen Werk........ (Bei Ingolstadt)

Manching kommt man nicht rein da sie jedes jahr nur um die 10 aufnehmen,
 baar  und ebenhausen nehmen jeweils nur "ihresgleichen" auf und ebenhausen werk will niemand -.-|gr:|gr:

Und um mal ne std Angeln zu gehen gleich bis Ingolstadt ballern iss auch blöd.....


Was will man machen das waren Vorstandsaussagen dass es so in den Satzungen verankert ist -.-#d|uhoh:

Ich frag mich halt wofür ich den Schein gemacht hab .....
Die paar hundert inkl Ausrüstung hätt ich auch theoretisch anzünden können denn ich will Angeln wenn ich "bock/zeit" hab und krieg ma am Sonntag ne Karte her .....

Eigentlich sollte Angeln ne SOZIALE Kiste sein... Hier würd ich vor das sozial n a setzen....


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte Angeln ne SOZIALE Kiste sein... Hier würd ich vor das sozial n a setzen....



Ich versteh deinen Ärger, nur nicht aufgeben. Hast du mal den Vohburger Verein in Betracht gezogen?

Oder erstmal ne Jahreskarte für die Donau-Koppelstrecke, damit bist du an keinen Verein gebunden.


----------



## Cormoraner (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Kennt jemand die Geschichte vom Hauptmann von Köpenick? Willkommen in Deutschland |wavey:


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Problem ist ja folgendes.
Momentan bin ich in Elternzeit und hab nen kleinen Bub.

Ich hab nur begrenzt Zeit und teilweise ergibt sich das erst in letzter Sekunde.

Und mein Auto ist auch oft genug in Beschlag...

Der eigentliche plan n Mofa+Gig und dann 5 KM bis zum Wasser und nich 30 km .....^^:m

Tja soweit die Theorie..... Praxis siht glibbrig,braun und übel riechend aus .....


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Geschichte vom Hauptmann von Köpenick? Willkommen in Deutschland |wavey:



Oder in diesen Fall: Willkommen in Oberbayern.

Des is nochmal a bissl tragischer :q#6


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> Problem ist ja folgendes.
> Momentan bin ich in Elternzeit und hab nen kleinen Bub.
> 
> Ich hab nur begrenzt Zeit und teilweise ergibt sich das erst in letzter Sekunde.
> ...





Oder erstmal ne Jahreskarte für die Donau-Koppelstrecke, damit bist du an keinen Verein gebunden. 	  	*Heute* 22:55

Ja jeder Angler mit dem ich geredet hab meinte schmeiß den Geld direkt in die Donau hast mehr davon... es soll kaum mehr fänge geben und wenn das "Profis" sagen da wird bei mir Anfänger nur Kraut am Haken sein :vik:


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> Der eigentliche plan n Mofa+Gig und dann 5 KM bis zum Wasser und nich 30 km .....^^:m
> 
> Tja soweit die Theorie..... Praxis siht glibbrig,braun und übel riechend aus .....



Ziemlich geiler Plan :m Den hab ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Allerdings bin ich aus Gaimersheim also von dir aus gesehn am anderen Zipfel, hab das glück im Gerolfinger Verein zu sein.


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2014)

Ganz ehrlich! Geh schwarz Angeln!! Kann man ja echt nicht glauben sowas!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

umziehen....


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Leutz eure Antworten in allen Ehren aber da kann ich mir Edelfische beim Gourmet Händler holen komm ich billiger als Umziehen oder Schwarzfischen #6#6:m:m


Meiner Meinung nach der größte witz daran iss dass Ort A;B;C jeweils 1 KM luftlinie auseinander sind


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

@Laichräuber: Ja das sagt man und es is auch etwas daran. Allerdings wird das teils auch falsch eingeschätzt. In den Altwässern kann man schonmal schöne Fische fangen. Für nen Anfänger isses schon a bissl Zeitaufwändig das stimmt.


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Naja geduld hab ich aber wenn ich nach 2 Wochen mit ner 5cm Rotfeder heimkomme krieg ich n Nudelholz aufn Kopf mit dem Satz und dafür 200€ Angelschein? :q:q:q


----------



## zeitgeist91 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Ob das nicht schon Diskriminierung ist, die einen Aufnahmezwang begründen könnte... 

Jedenfalls lächerlich. Absolut lächerlich. Wie kann man so kleinkariert sein?! 

Mein Beileid, hoffe es findet sich für dich eine gute Lösung. Mein Tipp : irgendwo hast du erwähnt, dass ein Verein nur 10 Leute pro Jahr aufnimmt. Schildere denen doch mal telefonisch deine aktuelles Dasein, vielleicht erbarmen die sich dann von ihrer (für meine Begriffe sowieso idiotischen) Regelung Abstand zu nehmen und empfangen dich mit offenen Armen.

besten Gruß


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Also wenn du deinen Schein eh schon gemacht hast isses ja jetz eh schon egal. Nach 2 Wochen wirst du wohl auch erst 2 mal am wasser gewesen sein, nachdem was du beschrieben hast. so schnell gehts halt nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Dass ein Verein festlegen kann, nur Mitglieder aus dem eigenen Ort aufzunehmen, halte ich für fragwürdig. Das grenzt ja schon an Diskriminierung... Unfassbar! Für mich ist die ganze Angelpolitik, besonders im Süden ein Grund mehr, nicht darunter zu ziehen!

Edit: Ok, das mit der Diskriminierung kam inzwischen schon.


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Hey Zeitgeist ja das Problem ist die Kreisverwaltung der Verein hat die Maximal Zahl erreicht und können jedes Jahr nur die 1-15 Leute die austreten durch neue ersetzen... und genau da ist die horende Aufnahmegebühr......:c


PhantomBiss ich hab mein Schein gemacht und hab heut das Zeugnis bekommen und hol morgen den Lappen und wollte bis dato eigentlich in nem Verein sitzen da es mir unter den Fingern brennt....


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dass ein Verein festlegen kann, nur Mitglieder aus dem eigenen Ort aufzunehmen, halte ich für fragwürdig. Das grenzt ja schon an Diskriminierung... Unfassbar! Für mich ist die ganze Angelpolitik, besonders im Süden ein Grund mehr, nicht darunter zu ziehen!
> 
> Edit: Ok, das mit der Diskriminierung kam inzwischen schon.




Is aber nicht überall so. Hauptsächlich da, wo Gewässerknappheit herrscht


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

https://www.google.de/maps/place/85...2!3m1!1s0x479e563088fe9405:0x1c1e48b10bb2e990


Naja ob es da an eine Gewässer knappheit herrscht ich weiß ja nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

@Laichräuber: gibt es bei euch keinen Forellenpuff? Da darf jeder ran und... |supergri


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Jo ich versteh dich, einfach schnell ans Wasser. Kannst dir ja erstmal hier und da ne Tageskarte besorgen. Is teuer, ich weiß aber besser als garnicht angeln. Vielleicht auch mal beim Ingolstädter verein nachsehen


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

So genau weiß ich das nicht, was allerdings schade wär da ich mich gern auf Hecht und Co spezialisieren würde


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Hecht kannst du in der Donau ohne Ende fangen.


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Zander und Barsch auch?  Bzw gibt es da auch Maßige? :q

Und welche Auflagen herrschen an der Donau?


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/place/85...2!3m1!1s0x479e563088fe9405:0x1c1e48b10bb2e990
> 
> 
> Naja ob es da an eine Gewässer knappheit herrscht ich weiß ja nicht |kopfkrat





|uhoh:  
Also wer da keinen Verein findet, der einem passt...


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Hecht kann ich bestätigen, Barsch auch... die Vagabunden muss man aber je nach Jahreszeit schon mal mehr oder weniger aufwändiger suchen. Aber dieses böse Z-Wort nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr in den Mund. |supergri


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Hecht und Barsch geht auf jeden Fall in den Altarmen. Und auch kapitale. Mit Zandern hab ich keine Erfahrungen in der Donau gemacht.


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

@Trollwut  an mir liegts ja nich die wollen mich nicht weil ich aus dem falschen Ort bin #q


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

PhantomBiss hast du noch details für mich?

Kosten irgendwas zwischen 200-400 fürs Jahr oder?
Was bzw wieviel darf man mitnehmen?
Von wo bis wo darf man Angeln gehen?


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Detail zu was? Verein oder Jahreskarte?

Jahreskarte Koppelstrecke kostet unglaubliche 120 ören.
Die Menge die du entnehmen darfst kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber sie ist definitv ausreichend.


----------



## Laichräuber (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Jahreskarte für die Donau?

Gilt die Jahreskarte vom Ausstellungsdatum oder geht die immer vom 1.1 zum nächsten 1.1 ?

Sorry bin absoluter neuling |wavey:


Von wo bis wo ist die Koppelstrecke?


----------



## PhantomBiss (12. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Jep, die Jahreskarte für die Koppelstrecke von der Staustufe Bergheim bis mitte Mailing. Die gilt quasi vom "1.1 zum nächsten 1.1 ".
Lohnt sich also nichtmehr wirklich dieses Jahr.

http://www.kfv-in.de/angelgeschäfte/

nochn paar infos über Läden und Kartenverkäufer...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dass ein Verein festlegen kann, nur Mitglieder aus dem eigenen Ort aufzunehmen, halte ich für fragwürdig. Das grenzt ja schon an Diskriminierung... Unfassbar! Für mich ist die ganze Angelpolitik, besonders im Süden ein Grund mehr, nicht darunter zu ziehen!
> 
> Edit: Ok, das mit der Diskriminierung kam inzwischen schon.



So einen recht großen Verein mit guten Gewässern gibt es hier oben auch. Da sind die Leute, die in den Verein wollten eben bei Kumpel XYZ "eingezogen" (umgemeldet), in den Verein und gut ist.

Wenn man von ganz weit herkommt, dann müssen wir Willkommenskultur bis zur Selbstaufgabe leisten und jeden Wunsch erfüllen. Aber im Nachbarort Angeln geht nicht, weil man da nicht erwünscht ist. Kleinkarierte Bunte Republik.


----------



## F.Fritz (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Mir sind solche Gepflogenheiten auch bekannt. Im Bereich Leipzig. Wo doch dort die Bevölkerungsdichte noch nicht so gross ist, wie im Bereich Ingolstadt und es genügend Gewässer gibt.
Einzelne Vereine hier verlangen auch eine seltsam hohe Eintrittsgebühr. Ein Umzug in die Region Leipzig würde mich auch vor Probleme der Vereinssuche stellen. Man will ja vor Ort angeln und in den nächstgelegenen Verein. Genau vor diesem Vorhaben wurde mir im Angelladen abgeraten. Weiter abgelegene Vereine würden noch Mitglieder aufnehmen... . Da soll ich dann 20-50 km fahren also, alles klar.

Derzeit bin ich also dort Gastangler Dank einer Vereinbarung DAV zwischen Sachsen und Brandenburg.#6


Eine Nachtritt ersparen die Sachsen aber nicht, das Zufahrt-Schliessystem für vereinseigene Gewässer bekommen nur Mitglieder sächsischer Vereine. Wohnt man nicht in dem Bereich oder kommt womöglich von einem anderem Bundesland, darf man gesundheitsfördernd laufen.

Laichräuber, für dich habe ich folgenden Ratschlag:

Lass dir die Satzungen aushändigen und finde eine Lücke. Sprich mehrmals vor Ort am Gewässer(ohne Angel am Wochenende quatschen gehen und zugleich Gewässer erkunden) mit Vereinsmitgliedern, um für dich zu werben. Manchmal erwischst du den Richtigen....
Suche das pers. Gespräch unter 4 Augen.

Viel Glück Gruss aus Brandenburg f.Fritz


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> @Trollwut  an mir liegts ja nich die wollen mich nicht weil ich aus dem falschen Ort bin #q



Meld dich hier:

http://www.antidiskriminierungsstelle.de/DE/Home/home_node.html

Für den Fall, das du männlich und weiss bist, kannst du dir den Aufwand aber gleich sparen.

http://www.welt.de/debatte/henryk-m...uetzt-eigentlich-uns-alte-weisse-Maenner.html


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Mein bekannter hat für mich nachgefragt da er mit dem Vorstand schon zur Schule ging und es hat nicht geklappt....


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Auf garkeinen Fall würde ich nachts an deren Gewässer fahren und dort einen Eimer Grundeln reinkippen.


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

;-) zum glück nehme ich dich nicht beim wort ;-)


----------



## muddyliz (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

1) Soweit ich informiert bin verstößt die Beschränkung auf regionale Mitglieder gegen EU-Recht. Wir mussten damals bei Anmeldung der Satzungsneufassung die Beschränkung auf Mitglieder nur aus der Verbandsgemeinde rausnehmen und ersetzen durch "1. Wohnsitz in Deutschland". Erkundige dich mal beim Amtsgericht, Abteilung Vereinsregister.
2) Einschränkung: Wenn die untere Fischereibehörde in der Kreisverwaltung eine maximale Mitgliederzahl (angepasst an die Gewässergröße) festgelegt hat, dann muss sich ein Verein daran halten und eine Warteliste anlegen, die entsprechend den ausscheidenden Mitgliedern abgearbeitet wird. Aber bei dieser Warteliste gilt wieder das in 1) Gesagte.

Also melde dich bei deinem Wunschverein an und falls die Mitgliederzahl durch die Fischereibehörde beschränkt wurde, bestehe auf Aufnahme in die Warteliste.


----------



## F.Fritz (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auf garkeinen Fall würde ich nachts an deren Gewässer fahren und dort einen Eimer Grundeln reinkippen.



Ach du Sch***, gibt es die Eimer mit Grundeln und Zwergwelsen schon bei Eb***? 
Na, schöne neue Welt, es ist ja offenbar so gewollt, sonst gäbe es diesen Thread nicht.


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Bevor ich ein Hobby angehe, informiere ich mich vorher was das Drumherum und der Einstieg kostet. "Gezwungen" ist hier sicherlich die falsche Aussage.


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Ja man kann jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen...

Eigentlich sollte man meinen dass Vereine sich freuen Nachwuchs zu bekommen....


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Abend zusammen,

ja das mit den Vereinen ist und bleibt ein Thema für sich. Wartelisten bis ins nxt Jahrtausend, Aufnahmegebühren die in keinerlei Relation stehen, Nebelung von Neumitgliedern wie in einer Studentenverbindung.... 

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man sich irgendwie in Vereine "reinklagen" kann. Ist es nicht so, dass im Endeffekt der Vereinsvorstand über Neumitglieder entscheidet? Da hilft auch die Diskriminierungskeule nix, wenn es halt "offiziell" eine Begründung gibt, die eine Mitgliedschaft momentan nicht Aussieht stellt.

 Ich bin momentan im örtlichen Verein der eig. P/L nix ist.... 0,8Ha Wasser für 85€ p.a. Zwar wenige Mtitglieder und 25 Arbeitsstundem p. Anno.... aber was anderes ist eben aus o.g. Gründen nicht möglich. Habe daher eine Jahreskarte für den Rhein zu dem ich mindestens 38km einfache Strecke habe. Mal ne kurze Feierabendrunde ist max im Sommer drinnen -  wenn es lange hell ist.


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Ja aber mal ganz im ernst das sind doch keine Zustände?!


Eigentlich dachte ich es geht nur mir so in meinem Bayrischen verbohrten Dorf....
Wahnsinn dass es doch einige mit dem selben Problem gibt


----------



## macman (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auf garkeinen Fall würde ich nachts an deren Gewässer fahren und dort einen Eimer Grundeln reinkippen.



Hallo!!! bring den Laichräuber nicht noch auf dumme ideen.


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

HeHe keine Angst ich hab den schein frisch gemacht ich weiß was das bedeuten würde :q  
Ich hab nur die Idee gut gefunden aber so bin ich dann doch nicht #6


Verdient hätten sie es allerdings ......


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Nix Goldwaage, du hättest dich vorher informieren können.
Im Nachhinein rumheulen bringt niemanden weiter.

Dein Threadanliegen ist halt nix neues. Die vielen hohen Vereinseintrittsgebühren, Wartelisten &co gibt es nicht nur in deiner bayr. Gegend. Allerdings gibt es auch immer wieder Vereine mit günstigen Konditionen, respektive Gastanglereinstiege.
Falls das bei euch nicht so ist, wie geschrieben "ich informiere mich bei Hobbybeginn im Vorfeld, was das alles kosten wird".


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Lass deine neunmal schlauen sprüche bitte da liegen wo sie jemand sucht...

Ich tausche mich in einem Sozialen Netzwerk mit Leuten aus denen es genauso geht und dann kommen die neunmalklugen...

Super sache.. ich kann mir nun bildlich vorstellen wie unser Vorstand tickt wenn ich sowas lese....


PS: ich habe mich im Vorfeld schlau gemacht nur das man als NEULING nicht alle feinheiten kennt sollte wohl auch logisch sein....


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Also wer da keinen Verein findet, der einem passt...



...................


----------



## F.Fritz (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Bevor ich ein Hobby angehe, informiere ich mich vorher was das Drumherum und der Einstieg kostet. "Gezwungen" ist hier sicherlich die falsche Aussage.



Richtig.
"Gezwungen" werden nur die niedrigeren Einkommensschichten bei eben genau diesen, geschilderten Vorbedingungen. Oder es wird einfach diktatorisch untersagt, halt.
Es ist eben wie mit dem Golfclub oder dem Segelverein?

Was ich nebenher fragen wollte, welche Hobbys sind denn H4 komform und bestätigt, abgesichert in deren Ausübung? Zahlen die überhaupt was zu oder nur Glotze?


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

H4 konforme Hobby's wären dann Murmeln spielen mit selbst geschnitzten Murmeln....

Schade dass ein Mensch alles in den dr.... zieht mit seinen Aussagen...


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> Lass deine neunmal schlauen sprüche bitte da liegen wo sie jemand sucht...
> 
> Ich tausche mich in einem Sozialen Netzwerk mit Leuten aus denen es genauso geht und dann kommen die neunmalklugen...
> 
> Super sache.. ich kann mir nun bildlich vorstellen wie unser Vorstand tickt wenn ich sowas lese....


Immer ruhig Blut, vorlauter neuer Anglerboard-Freund der Nacht. Dein Thread sollte anscheinend nur dazu sein, deinen Unmut mittlerweile unsachlich zu äußern ? PhantomBiss z.B. hat dir Alternativen aufgezeigt.


----------



## Laichräuber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Tu den Leuten einen Gefallen und halte dich doch einfach aus dem Thread raus!

Selbst Walt Disney brachte einen berühmten Satz zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und ich denke mal hie würde er passen....


Wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat, sollte man einfach mal die .... halten...


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Laichräuber schrieb:


> Ja aber mal ganz im ernst das sind doch keine Zustände?!
> *Eigentlich dachte ich es geht nur mir so in meinem Bayrischen verbohrten Dorf*....
> *Wahnsinn dass es doch einige mit dem selben Problem gibt*





Laichräuber schrieb:


> *Ich tausche mich in einem Sozialen Netzwerk mit Leuten aus denen es genauso geht *und dann kommen die neunmalklugen...


Du solltest lieber ehrlich sein,
denn deine beiden Antworten passen nun gar nicht.
Fr33 und viele andere haben dieselben Sorgen, mit weiten Anreisestrecken zur Angelstelle,
wie ich dir ebenso mit Anteilnahme an dein Problem kurz mitgeteilt hatte.

Du bist momentan vielleicht gerade etwas gestresst drauf , das kann der ein oder andere nachvollziehen. Unsachlich und mit fragwürdiger Wortwahl antworten, muss wohl sein ? -->>


Laichräuber schrieb:


> Tu den Leuten einen Gefallen und halte dich doch einfach aus dem Thread raus!
> 
> Wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat, sollte man einfach mal die .... halten...


Nun dann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Was ein Kindergarten hier - hab keinen Bock das alles aufzudröseln, daher klare Ansage!!

So, und das gilt für ALLE ab hier:
Normaler Tonfall ohne persönliches Angehen oder Punkte vom Admin.

Ganz einfach, ganz klar, ganz verständlich, ohne Schlupfloch - ohne weitere Diskussion dazu..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

wenn das E.V. vereine sind könnte das E.V. ganz schnell den Bach runter gehen wenn jemand ärger macht ....denn solche vereine sind ja steuerbefreit förderungswürdig bekommen vom Staat günstige pacht usw.das sollten Vorstände mal drüber nachdenken....bevor ne kostenlawine den verein sprengt....


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



esox02 schrieb:


> wenn das E.V. vereine sind könnte das E.V. ganz schnell den Bach runter gehen wenn jemand ärger macht ....denn solche vereine sind ja steuerbefreit förderungswürdig bekommen vom Staat günstige pacht usw.das sollten Vorstände mal drüber nachdenken....bevor ne kostenlawine den verein sprengt....



In dem von mir genannten Beispiel tut der Verein so, als wären sie genug Mitglieder, wenn Leute von ausserhalb kommen. 

Aber was soll man da machen? Ich weiss, wie es da läuft. Andere auch. Das Gerichtsfest zu beweisen ist für einen Einzelnen kaum möglich.

Und selbst wenn man es schafft, man glaubt doch selber nicht, das man in so einem Verein in Ruhe Angeln könnte, wenn mann sich da reinklagt.

Ich halte das Vereinstum für gut. Diese "nur aus dem eigenen Dorf" Regelungen bringen mich aber auf die Palme. Vor allem in Zeiten wo alles und jeder sofort bei jeder Lächerlichkeit von Diskriminierung spricht. Hier wäre es mal angebracht.


----------



## oberfranke (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



esox02 schrieb:


> wenn das E.V. vereine sind könnte das E.V. ganz schnell den Bach runter gehen wenn jemand ärger macht ....denn solche vereine sind ja steuerbefreit förderungswürdig bekommen vom Staat günstige pacht usw.das sollten Vorstände mal drüber nachdenken....bevor ne kostenlawine den verein sprengt....



e.V. (*e*ingetragener *V*erein) heißt nur das dieser Verein im Vereinsregister eingetragen ist und der  Verein eine offizielle und "genehmigte" Satzung hat. Mit Förderungen usw hat das erstmal nichts zu tun.
Nicht zur verwechseln mit gemeinnütziger Verein, oder einer Mitgliedschaft in irgendeinem Verband. Gemeinnützigkeit muss anerkannt sein und wird auch immer wieder geprüft genauso wie die Mitgliedschaft in nen übergeordneten Verband.


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn man es schafft, man glaubt doch selber nicht, das man in so einem Verein in Ruhe Angeln könnte, wenn mann sich da reinklagt.


Korrekt ! Das bringt nix, da hält man sich gleich fern.
In unserer Region ist es in div. Vereinen so, dass der Eintritt eines mögl. Neuankömmlings, von allen Vorstandsmitgliedern abgesegnet werden muss. Spricht nur einer vom Vorstand(manchmal 10 Angelfreunde/aktiv/passiv) ein Veto(Bedenken) aus, weil der Anwärter anderweitig negativ aufgefallen ist, war es das.
Ein Verein(hat nichts explizit mit einem Angelverein zu tun) nimmt sich halt sein Gutsherrenrecht raus. Ist nix anderes wie z.B. ein Forum. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Es zwingt uns niemand.  

Andererseits sind mir auch Vereine bekannt(besonders einer), die durch komplett junges frisches Vorstandsblut alte Seilschaften,Gepflogenheiten(z.B. manch überflüssige Arbeitsdienste/Stunden) gänzlich beiseite geschoben haben.
Aus vielen Vereinen hört man immer wieder was von Generationskonflikten.


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Ekelhaft so eine Vereinsmeierei in Kombination mit gutbürgerlichem Kleingeist. Die Frage wäre ja auch - Will ich wirklich in so einem Saftladen mitmachen?
Hol dir doch wie angesprochen die Donaukarte fürs nächste Jahr und gut is. Das Leute behaubten "Da ist nichts drin" heißt noch lange nichts. Die meisten Leute haben so wenig anglerische wie soziale Kompetenz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, daci7!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

In den Angelvereinen die ich kenne, sind i.d.R. die alten Nichtangler auf der HV, während die jungen Angler fern bleiben. Unter den Anglern auch eingebürgert hat, das die "das haben wir seit 70 Jahren so gemacht" Mentalität gegenüber jedem anderen erhaben ist. Ausserdem weiss jeder "erfahrende, alte Angler" es sowieso richtig. Unabhängig ob da nun ein IQ von 65 hinter steht.

Da kommt dann schon mal Schwachsinn bei raus, während sich von den jungen kaum einer für Vorstandsarbeit interessiert. Warum sollte jemand, der halbwegs intelligent ist, sein Zeit auch mit solchen Leuten verschwenden?

Zum Glück hab ich hier genug freie Gewässer zur Auswahl. Bei dieser Kleinkariertheit würde ich wohl am Rad drehen.

Gutsherrenrecht und Gutsherrenart...

Sowas möchte man bei der Auslebung seines Hobbies doch haben. Wichtig ist wen man kennt und sozialer Status...statt einfach in Ruhe seine Pose zu baden oder einen Kunstköder durchs Wasser zu ziehen.


----------



## wusel345 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Das in der Donau keine Fische sind ist vollkommener Blödsinn. Wer sowas von sich gibt ist entweder nicht in der Lage welche zu fangen oder will andere Angler vom "seinem" Gewässer fernhalten.

Das ist meine Meinung!!!

Dann dachte ich an den Kreisfischereiverein Ingolstadt und habe mir mal deren Seite angeschaut. Viele Gewässer und sehr interessant. Doch dann kam ich auf Beiträge usw. und da hats mich fast vom Hocker gehauen. Der helle Wahnsinn!


----------



## warenandi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Moin...
Komme zwar nicht im geringsten aus Bayern aber, bei mir war es anfangs ähnlich.
Ich wollte in meiner Stadt in keinem Verein, da diese im Jahr so uns so viele Stunden Arbeit leisten müssen.
Darauf hatte ich keine Lust und auch nicht die Zeit.
Habe mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und erfahren das es in einem Dorf (ca. 20km weiter weg von mir) einen Verein gibt wo man das nicht machen muss.
Angerufen und die meinten das die auch nur Leute aus ihrem Dorf, bzw. aus ihrer Gemeinde aufnehmen. Hab meine Nummer dagelassen für den Fall das die doch noch ein zahlendes Mitglied mehr wollen.
Ende vom Lied ist, ich bin dann doch noch reingekommen, da dieser Verein sehr klein ist und kurz vor der Auflösung stand.

Also, nicht aufgeben!


----------



## feko (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ekelhaft so eine Vereinsmeierei in Kombination mit gutbürgerlichem Kleingeist. Die Frage wäre ja auch - Will ich wirklich in so einem Saftladen mitmachen?
> Hol dir doch wie angesprochen die Donaukarte fürs nächste Jahr und gut is. Das Leute behaubten "Da ist nichts drin" heißt noch lange nichts. Die meisten Leute haben so wenig anglerische wie soziale Kompetenz



Richtig,und man wächst ja an seinen Aufgaben.
Wenn es nun mal ein schwieriges Gewässer ist muß man sich seine Fische halt erarbeiten,und jeder Fisch wird um so wertvoller.
Sicher gibt es auch Jahreskarten,das macht das Angeln doch sicherlich erschwinglicher.

 .


----------



## wusel345 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



feko schrieb:


> Richtig,und man wächst ja an seinen Aufgaben.
> Wenn es nun mal ein schwieriges Gewässer ist muß man sich seine Fische halt erarbeiten,und jeder Fisch wird um so wertvoller.
> Sicher gibt es auch Jahreskarten,das macht das Angeln doch sicherlich erschwinglicher.
> 
> .



Wie ich gerade im I-Net gelesen habe kosten die für den Breich Ingolstadt ca. 120€


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*....Beide Seiten*

Willst du Ärger, geh in einen Verein und engagiere dich aufopfernd.
Kann beide Seiten verstehen.
Eine Ordnung und Führung muss halt sein. Manch komplett voreingenommenen unanpassungsfähigen Stinkstiefeln gegenüber Vereinsführungen, würde ich auch den Zutritt verwehren. Ein Anwärterjahr ist bestimmt manchmal sinnvoll.
Andererseits kämen mir Vereine, mit alten Murks-Seilschaften und Gepflogenheiten auch nicht in die Tüte. 
Deswegen kann ein Anwärterjahr, in dem noch nicht die hohe Aufnahmegebühr fällig ist, für den Neuankömmling auch sinnvoll sein.

Sobald ein Hierarchiedenken überhand nimmt, taugt das alles nix. Wie gesagt, ich kenne hier in der Region beide Varianten.
Von Sozialkompetenz gehe ich immer aus.



warenandi schrieb:


> Moin...
> Ende vom Lied ist, ich bin dann doch noch reingekommen, da dieser Verein sehr klein ist und kurz vor der Auflösung stand.
> Also, nicht aufgeben!


Moin...
;-) Gibt es hier auch ein Beispiel.....Mitgliedsbeitrag 52 Euro, sehr geringe Aufnahmegebühr, kein Nachtangelverbot, 2 Flüsse, Entfernung 25-30km.
Man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Solche Zustände sind zwar nicht der Grund, warum ich an den Rhein gezogen bin, aber sie sind ein triftiger Grund, warum ich nicht wieder zurück will.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> ja das mit den Vereinen ist und bleibt ein Thema für sich. Wartelisten bis ins nxt Jahrtausend, Aufnahmegebühren die in keinerlei Relation stehen, Nebelung von Neumitgliedern wie in einer Studentenverbindung....
> 
> ...


Das geht schon.

Aber würde jemals jemand den teuren Anwalt zahlen? Da liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Nur eines verstehe ich nicht ganz: Man fragt sich doch eigentlich schon VOR dem Lehrgang, wie es danach angeltechnisch weiter geht, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Klar ist die Situation ärgerlich für den TS, in seiner Region wenig zugängliches (bezahlbares) Fischwasser zu haben.
Aber dies ist anderswo genau so, ich fahre ebenso 50Km an mein Vereinsgewässer,welches auch nicht ganz billig ist und oh Wunder, Arbeitsstunden sind auch noch zu leisten!
Allerdings fährt der TS auch eine ganz nette Anspruchshaltung, von wegen 5min. mit dem Mofa zum Wasser.
Besonders fiel mir auf, dass er mehrmals in diesem Thread schreibt, sein in einen Verein eingebrachtes Geld, gefälligst auch in Form von Fisch zurück kommen sollte.
B.z.w. er seinem Frauchen gegenüber Rechenschaft ab zu legen hat, so dass sich die Investitionen (Angelschein, Vereinskosten) in Form von Fisch(keine Rotaugen!) auf dem Teller bezahlt machen.
Eine beschixxene Einstellung, die leider weit verbreitet ist, allerdings könnte ich auf solche Vereinskollegen gerne verzichten!

In meinem Verein gibt es die gleiche Satzungsklausel, nach der Ortsansässige bei Aufnahme bevorzugt werden, nur komme ich nun mal nicht aus der gleichen Ortschaft, wie bin ich also dort überhaupt Mitglied geworden?
Im letzten Jahr hat sich dort ein Jungangler angemeldet, den ich schon einige Jahre mit zum Angeln nehme, auch nicht Ortsansässig, aber dennoch Mitglied?
Zudem wurde bei mir vor Jahren, nicht die recht hohe Aufnahmegebühr(500€) eingezogen, dass gleiche nun aktuell bei dem Jungangler.
Warum ist das so, ganz einfach, die schauen sich Neumitglieder genau an ob sie "passen" und da der Verein die Kasse gefüllt hat, werden halt die Aufnahmegebühren nicht erhoben!
Das ein Verein seine Neumitglieder genau prüft, halte ich für wichtiger, als Leute nur wegen ihrer Kohle auf zu nehmen!

@Allrounder 27, die Nr. mit dem Grundeleimer ist unterirdischer Scheixx und du weißt genau, wie viele Schwachköpfe so agieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Lommel (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Es gab doch schon mal einen Tröt von einem Jungangler, der sich beschwert hat, das er erst mit 18 Jahren Raubfisch angeln darf. Ich meine das war doch der gleiche Verein oder irre ich?


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



taxidermist schrieb:


> klar ist die situation ärgerlich für den ts, in seiner region wenig zugängliches (bezahlbares) fischwasser zu haben.
> Aber dies ist anderswo genau so, ich fahre ebenso 50km an mein vereinsgewässer,welches auch nicht ganz billig ist und oh wunder, arbeitsstunden sind auch noch zu leisten!
> Allerdings fährt der ts auch eine ganz nette anspruchshaltung, von wegen 5min. Mit dem mofa zum wasser.
> Besonders fiel mir auf, dass er mehrmals in diesem thread schreibt, sein in einen verein eingebrachtes geld, gefälligst auch in form von fisch zurück kommen sollte.
> ...



#6#6#6



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nur eines verstehe ich nicht ganz: Man fragt sich doch eigentlich schon VOR dem Lehrgang, wie es danach angeltechnisch weiter geht, oder? |kopfkrat


Das war ja auch mein Reden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ein Verein seine Neumitglieder genau prüft, halte ich für wichtiger, als Leute nur wegen ihrer Kohle auf zu nehmen!



Wenn das ganze Privat ist (ohne EV, dann sollen die machen).

Ist das ganze mit EV, sieht die ganze Sache etwas anders aus. Wo fängt es mit den Kriterien an, wo hört es auf. Angler bilden ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. Mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Man wird immer auf Leute treffen, mit denen man nicht 100%ig einer Meinung ist, oder mit denen man nicht klar kommt. 

Zu dem Verein, der erst keine Mitglieder aus den anderen Orten genommen hat, dann aber aufgrund von Zahlungsschwierigkeiten die Meinung geändert hat.

Das ist das Allerletzte. Die richtige Lösung wäre gewesen, abwarten bis Verein Pleite, neuen Verein gründen und dort allen Leuten das Angeln erlauben, die *nicht* aus dem entsprechenden Ort kommen.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die richtige Lösung wäre gewesen, abwarten bis Verein Pleite, neuen Verein gründen und dort allen Leuten das Angeln erlauben, die *nicht* aus dem entsprechenden Ort kommen.



Damit dann das Risiko eingehen, dass Pachten, oder gleich ganze Fischereirechte verloren gehen und im schlimmsten Fall gar nicht mehr für die Angler zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wenn du als einer der Verantwortlichen in einem Verein etwas machst, gibts immer mindestens einen, der dir dafür ans Bein pissen will.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, die Zeiten wo ich freiwillig 3x soviele Arbeitsstunden und noch nebenbei was für den Verein getan habe, sind vorbei.

Undank ist letztlich der Welten Lohn. Ich mach nicht einen Handschlag mehr als notwendig und geh lieber Angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



> Wenn das ganze Privat ist (ohne EV, dann sollen die machen).
> 
> Ist das ganze mit EV, sieht die ganze Sache etwas anders aus. Wo fängt  es mit den Kriterien an, wo hört es auf. Angler bilden ein Spiegelbild  der Gesellschaft. Mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Man wird immer auf Leute  treffen, mit denen man nicht 100%ig einer Meinung ist, oder mit denen  man nicht klar kommt.


Es ist natürlich so, dass man in einem größeren Verein nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass man nur mit meinungsmäßig, absolut gleichgeschalteten Leuten zu tun hat!
Die Entscheidungen über Neuaufnahmen trifft der Vorstand, welcher ja von den Mitgliedern gewählt wurde, b.z.w. akzeptiert wurde.
Deshalb vertraue ich auch auf deren Urteil.
Was meine Person angeht, so bin ich sicher nicht der Typ, der unterwürfig, mit allem was da so beschlossen wird, einverstanden ist.
Dies ist aber eigentlich normal, in einem demokratischen Gefüge!

Bei uns ist z.B. ein Ausschlusskriterium, unkollegiales Verhalten und dazu gehört nun mal überzogenes "Fleischmachen", wie es der TS bespielsweise im Ansatz zeigt, weil er eine Kosten/Nutzungsrechnung aufmacht und seinen monetären Einsatz gefälligst wieder in Form von Fisch wieder raushaben möchte!
Bei uns gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung, so wie es fast überall reguliert ist und das soll auch so bleiben, wenn zu viele dieser "Fleischmacher" bei uns unterwegs wären, so würde diese (nicht) Regelung sicher schnell geändert.
Ebenso wird bei uns auch so manches stillschweigend toleriert, wie z.B. Nachtangeln(BW), untoter Köfi und noch so einige Dinge, die anderswo lange schon Vergangenheit sind.
Dies soll nach Meinung der Mitglieder auch so bleiben.
Noch ein paar Gründe mehr, sich Neumitglieder genau an zu schauen und zudem gutes Recht des Vereins.

Obwohl ich wie gesagt, nicht mit allem einverstanden bin, stehe ich voll zu dieser Vereinspolitik, gemacht für Menschen, die einfach nur angeln wollen, ohne dabei durch Querulantentum eingebremst zu werden!

[edit by Admin - bezieht sich auf gelöschtes Posting]

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei uns ist z.B. ein Ausschlusskriterium, unkollegiales Verhalten und dazu gehört nun mal überzogenes "Fleischmachen", wie es der TS bespielsweise im Ansatz zeigt, weil er eine Kosten/Nutzungsrechnung aufmacht und seinen monetären Einsatz gefälligst wieder in Form von Fisch wieder raushaben möchte!
> Bei uns gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung, so wie es fast überall reguliert ist und das soll auch so bleiben, wenn zu viele dieser "Fleischmacher" bei uns unterwegs wären, so würde diese (nicht) Regelung sicher schnell geändert.
> Ebenso wird bei uns auch so manches stillschweigend toleriert, wie z.B. Nachtangeln(BW), untoter Köfi und noch so einige Dinge, die anderswo lange schon Vergangenheit sind.
> Dies soll nach Meinung der Mitglieder auch so bleiben.
> Noch ein paar Gründe mehr, sich Neumitglieder genau an zu schauen und zudem gutes Recht des Vereins.



Als Angler teile ich die Meinung zu 100%. 

Solange sowas nicht in "Castings" ausartet oder die Kriterien absurd werden, sollte sowas wohl in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass bei uns die gleichen Regeln, welche für Vereinsmitglieder gelten, oder "nicht-Regeln", selbstverständlich auch für Gastangler gelten!
Wo gibt es dies sonst noch?
Ist es nicht eigentlich normal, dass Gastanglern entweder die weniger fängigen Gewässerstrecken freigegeben werden, oder auch andere Sonderregelungen eingesetzt werden, damit diese nur ja keinen Fisch fangen?

Jürgen

P.S.: Anfragen bezüglich des Gewässers, auch per P.N., werden von mir nicht beantwortet!
Das Boot ist voll!


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*......*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass bei uns die gleichen Regeln, welche für Vereinsmitglieder gelten, oder "nicht Regeln", selbstverständlich auch für Gastangler gelten!
> Wo gibt es dies sonst noch?


 Diesen wunden reformierbaren Punkt haben wir hier im Genossenschaftsbereich unserer 3 Flüsse.
Mind. 2 Vereine haben Mindestmaße für Rotaugen und Barsch, Genossenschafts-Gastangler nicht. Da freut sich die alles Abknüppel-Fischfrikadellenfraktion(Gastangler) natürlich. Kein Wunder, dass sich die Mitglieder(Vorstände) der beiden Vereine etwas verschaukelt vorkommen.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Lieber TE,

Vereine sind hierzulande privatrechtlich organisierte Zusammenschlüsse!

Da gibt´s dann Angelvereine, die mit ihrem Geld und ihrer Arbeit ein Gewässer pachten, im Idealfall anglerisch "attraktiv" machen und auch halten - die sollen dann auch selber entscheiden können und dürfen, mit wem sie dies teilen.

Auch die anerkannte "Gemeinnützigkeit" gibt noch lange nicht jedermann das Recht, aufgenommen zu werden.

Zunächst einmal gibt´s ne Satzung und oft auch eine "Aufnahme-Entscheidungskompetenz" des Vorstandes - da es sich um privatrechtliche Zusammenschlüsse handelt, entscheiden die Vereine nach ihren eigenen Regeln (= Satzung), wer dort aufgenommen wird und wer nicht.

Die vom Finanzamt anerkannte Gemeinnützigkeit ist ein reiner Steuertatbestand, nach dem Vereine begünstigt werden KÖNNEN, wenn sie bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen und laut Satzung bestimmte Zielsetzungen haben.
Die Angelei ist (Gott sei dank noch !?!) ein solches anerkanntermaßen förderungswürdiges Ziel, dass quasi "subventioniert" wird durch Steuervorteile - *WAS ABER NOCH LANGE NICHT BEDEUTET; DASS EIN SOLCHER PRIVATRECHTLICH ORGANISIERTER VEREIN NUN JEDERMANN AUFNEHMEN MUSS; UM WEITERHIN ALS "GEMEINNÜTZIG" GEFÜHRT & anerkannt ZU WERDEN!!!* (<--DAS wollen viele nicht wahrhaben, glauben oder anerkennen - aber es IST trotzdem so!!!).

Der als "gemeinnützig" anerkannte satzungsmäßige und tatsächliche Zweck reicht dabei aus, ohne das tatsächlich jeder in der Allgemeinheit davon profitieren können muss. - das wird oft verwechselt und falsch oder nicht verstanden!

"Mein" Billardverein ist auch gemeinnützig - deshalb nehmen wir noch lange nicht jeden auf - gleiches gilt für "meinen" Angelverein, der eine Riesenwarteliste hat.

Der Vorstand hat in beiden Vereinen die Möglichkeit nach der (überprüften und genehmigten Satzung) Leute aufzunehmen, oder eben nicht.

Beim Angelverein kann z.B. der Vorstand ausdrücklich auch jemand "an der Warteliste vorbei" aufnehmen - was schonmal böses Blut gab, aber einer rechtlichen Überprüfung standhielt und was uns auch nicht die "gemeinnützigkeit gekostet hat!).

Ich verstehe Deinen Unmut lieber TE - wünsche Dir auch von Herzen, dass Du alsbald ein schönes Angelgewässer (mit oder ohne Verein) für Dich findest - verstehe aber auch jeden Verein, der heutzutage schützt, was oft in vielen Jahren mit viel Geld und Arbeit aufgebaut wurde!

Angeln in Deutschland ist - anders als z.B. in Skandinavien - *KEIN* jedermannsrecht - und wer privatrechtlich als Verein ein Gewässer pachtet, der macht die Regeln und hat auch das Sagen!

Du mietest auch nicht eine Wohnung von Deinem privaten Geld und lässt dann andere dort wohnen, weil die kein Geld oder keine Wohnung haben, oder?!?

Ist rechtlich ähnlich bei der Gewässerpacht durch einen privatrechtlich organisierten Verein - der *MUSS NICHT* mit der Allgemeinheit teilen - der zahlt für´s Gewässer - hat Pflichten - und kann und darf bestimmen, wer dort zu welchen Bedingungen angelt (ob Gastangler oder Mitglied!).

So sieht es unsere Rechtsordnung vor - und ich sehe z.Zt. keinen Trend in Richtung "skandinavisierung" in Sachen Gewässer und Angelei - eher im Gegenteil.

Da unsere Rechtsordnung demokratisch zustande gekommen ist, hege ich auch in rechtlicher Hinsicht keine Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit dieses Systems!

Viele Skandinavien - Fans sehen das anders  - auch viele Deutsche, die es lange auch rechtlich anders kannten - aber Fakt ist, dass Vereine hierzulande im Prvatrecht agieren - da macht die Regeln der Verein, der auch zahlt!

Das dies dem ein oder anderen nicht gefällt, dass verstehe ich - aber ich lebe auch in einer Mietwohnung, DIE ICH bezahle und bin froh, dass ich nicht gezwungen bin, hier jeden wohnen lassen zu müssen!

Ein Pacht - und ein Mietvertrag sind rechtlich nah beieinander - daher der Vergleich, der es hoffentlich etwas anschaulicher macht, warum Vereine als Pächter durchaus befugt sind, andere auch mal "nicht reinzulassen".




Petri & good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



			
				ernie1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelei ist (Gott sei dank noch !?!) ein solches anerkanntermaßen förderungswürdiges Ziel, dass quasi "subventioniert" wird durch Steuervorteile


Schlicht falsch, Angelvereine können nur für Naturschutz oder Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, nicht für "die Angelei"..

Siehe:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



> Kann man ja echt nicht glauben, sowas!!


Auch hier bei uns in BW ganz normaler Alltag - EUR 1000 oder mehr Aufnahmegebühr sind hier keine Seltenheit. Inkl. "Gesichtskontrolle".


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlicht falsch, Angelvereine können nur für Naturschutz oder Landschaftspflege als gemeinnützig anberkannt werden, nicht für "die Angelei"..
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm



In der Theorie vielleicht - *PRAKTISCH* bekommt jeder Sportverein und jeder Angelverein die Gemeinnützigkeit problemlos auf Antrag, solange die Satzung nicht *EVIDENT* und massiv gegen höherrangiges Recht verstößt!

Aber genau an der Stelle ist es ebenfalls recht praktisch, dass wir nunmal einen Verband haben, der sich ja auch Naturschutz und Landschaftpflege mit auf die Fahne schreibt - wenn auch vermutlich nur aus (steuer-) rechtlichen Gründen.

Mit ist bis dato aus der Praxis kein Fall eines Angelvereines bekannt, dem die Gemeninützigkeit verweigert worden wäre - ich kenne nur den Fall, dass mal der Antrag vergessen wurde und NACH EINEM ANRUF beim Finanzamt war dann die Gemeinnützigkeit wieder da.



Ob einem das Gefällt ist ne andere Frage, die HIER zu weit führt!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## warenandi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Das ist Wahnsinn mit den Aufnahmegebühren.
Kenne ich gar nicht. Wird bei uns "noch nicht" erhoben...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> Vereine sind hierzulande privatrechtlich organisierte Zusammenschlüsse!
> 
> ...


Im nicht ganz fernliegenden Fall von Sportvereinen (Fußball) hat der BGH auch schon bei vergleichbaren Fällen von Diskriminierung einen Aufnahmezwang festgestellt. Kann - sofern ich es heute noch schaffe - das Aktenzeichen raussuchen, bin gerade noch in der Uni.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



> Das ist Wahnsinn mit den Aufnahmegebühren.
> Kenne ich gar nicht. Wird bei uns "noch nicht" erhoben...


Yo. Zu dem Aufnahme-Tausi kommen dann pro Jahr noch bis zu 150 EUR Mitgliedsbeitrag *PLUS *bis zu EUR 250-350 Jahreskarte *PLUS *bis zu EUR 20 für jede nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde.

Und dafür darf man so gut wie gar nichts - z. T. nicht mal Drillinge verwenden oder erst gar keine Kukös. Nachtangeln sowieso nicht, da BW. Und schon gar nicht irgendwie änderungswillig den Mund aufmachen - wer das macht, wird provinzfürstlich gehenkt.


----------



## warenandi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Yo. Dazu noch bis zu 150 EUR Mitgliedsbeitrag *PLUS *bis zu EUR 250-350 Jahreskarte *PLUS *bis zu EUR 20 für jede nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde.
> 
> Und dafür darf man so gut wie gar nichts - z. T. nicht mal Drillinge verwenden oder erst gar keine Kukös. Nachtangeln sowieso nicht, da BW.



Wahnsinn...
Ich habe dieses Jahr für zwei Jahreskarten und Mitgliedsbeitrag 172€ bezahlt und nächstes Jahr werden es nur 85€, da ich eine Jahreskarte weglasse....
Wie kommen solch ?überteuerten? Beiträge zustande?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



			
				ernie1973 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Theorie vielleicht - PRAKTISCH bekommt jeder Sportverein und jeder Angelverein die Gemeinnützigkeit problemlos auf Antrag, solange die Satzung nicht EVIDENT und massiv gegen höherrangiges Recht verstößt!



Steuerdelikte (wie falsch erteilte oder erschlichene Gemeinnützigkeit) sind Offizialdelikte, welche die Finanzbehörden verfolgen müssen, wenn sie davon (also schriftlich) erfahren..

Wird auf jeden Fall IMMER bis 5 Jahre zurück verfolgt von den Finanzbehörden, je nach Qualifikation des Verstosses auch bis zu 10 Jahre, auch bei bereits abgeschlossener Steuer für diese Jahre bei Bekanntwerden entsprechender Fakten (Hoeneß, Schwarzer, ADAC etc.)...

Bei relativ einfach nachzuweisender Mittelfehlverwendung (über Protokolle HV des jeweiligen Vereines z. B.) kommen da schnell hübsche Sümmchen zusammen..


Es wird sicher noch mal Leute geben, die sich überlegen, wie sie einem Verein eine auswischen können, wenn der sie ärgert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



> Wie kommen solch ?überteuerten? Beiträge zustande?;+


Ganz einfach: Gewässermangel in Ballungsgebieten. Da bestimmt das Angebot den Preis (= wenig Wasser, viele Angler), das wird gnadenlos ausgeschlachtet. Zudem die Gewässerpachten hier auch nicht gerade niedrig sind, das wird natürlich umgelegt.

Und trotzdem gibt es oft Wartelisten - in viele Vereine kommt man hier nur noch rein, wenn jemand stirbt oder gegangen wird.

Drum sag ich ja: Ich bin gegen jegliche weitere Einschränkungen, das ist alles schon elitär und teuer genug.


----------



## Knispel (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



warenandi schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...
> Ich habe dieses Jahr für zwei Jahreskarten und Mitgliedsbeitrag 172€ bezahlt und nächstes Jahr werden es nur 85€, da ich eine Jahreskarte weglasse....
> Wie kommen solch ?überteuerten? Beiträge zustande?;+



Das kommt immer darauf an, wieviel Sterne das Gourmetrestaurant hat, in dem der jeweilige Vorstand mit Damen sein Weihnachtsessen tätigt.


----------



## blassauge (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Das kann man ja fast nicht glauben. Wie froh bin ich doch über unsere Situation. Da wird man als Angler noch fast von anderen Vereinen abgeworben. Und das bei einem Jahresbeitrag für alle DAV Gewässer inkl. Havelkarte (Berlin bis Brandenburg) von 83€. Dazu noch Wasser ohne Ende. 

Ich hoffe man kann dich irgendwie legal ans Wasser kommen. Und den Verein-Vollidioten mit der A, B, C Regelung ein klares |peinlich


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steuerdelikte (wie falsch erteilte oder erschlichene Gemeinnützigkeit) sind Offizialdelikte, welche die Finanzbehörden verfolgen müssen, wenn sie davon (also schriftlich) erfahren..
> 
> Wird auf jeden Fall IMMER bis 5 Jahre zurück verfolgt von den Finanzbehörden, je nach Qualifikation des Verstosses auch bis zu 10 Jahre, auch bei bereits abgeschlossener Steuer für diese Jahre bei Bekanntwerden entsprechender Fakten (Hoeneß, Schwarzer, ADAC etc.)...
> 
> ...



?

In der Regel läuft es so, dass das FA nach den erforderlichen Unterlagen fragt, man diese wunschgemäß vorbeibringt oder schickt - inkl. Satzung und dann die Gemeinnützigkeit nach Überprüfung erteilt wird.

Da wird nix vorenthalten oder manipuliert - und sie erteilen die Gemeinnützigkeit recht "easy" und fragen nach, wenn sie noch mehr an Unterlagen haben wollen / müssen.

Anders kenne ich das aus der Praxis nicht.

Auch denke ich nicht, dass ein satzungsgemäß (!!!) "Nichtaufgenommener" mal eben die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit zu Fall bringt, auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass manche hier im Board das gerne so hätten.(Wunschdenken???).

Eine Nichtaufnahme läßt sich übrigens leicht und regelmäßig mit "Erschöpfung der Kapazitäten" (Gewässergröße - Anglerzahl / Zahl der Billardtische - Größe des Vereinsheimes) begründen - und das auch rechtssicher und ohne Lug & Trug!

Nun ja - Theorie und Praxis halt´.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Du vergisst Abgabenordnung und die darin geforderte Belegung der "tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung", das Ausschliesslichkeitsprinzip etc...

Du solltest Dir mal wirklich durchlesen, was zur Gemeinnützigkeit alles gefordert wird.
Ich habe bis jetzt den Eindruck, dass viele Vereine da im Blindflug segeln und keine Ahnung haben, auf was sie sich (und vor allem der eingetragene Vorstand, persönliche Haftung) wirklich einlassen.
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/leitfaden_gem.htm



Kein Finanzbeamter hält am Ende den Kopp für nen Angelverein hin...


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Angeln ist aber nicht für die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt.

Es müssen Naturschutzaspekte in der Satzung stehen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Auch hier bei uns in BW ganz normaler Alltag - EUR 1000 oder mehr Aufnahmegebühr sind hier keine Seltenheit. Inkl. "Gesichtskontrolle".



Diesen Verein kenne ich glaube ich auch |supergri 

Man sollte aber fairerweise auch erwähnen, dass in solchen Vereinen sowohl die Menge als auch die Größe i.d.R. stimmt. Um diesen Zustand für die Zukunft auch zu erhalten, muss man sich die Aufnahmewilligen halt schon genauer anschauen. Kochtopfangler sind dann natürlich nicht sehr willkommen.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ?
> 
> In der Regel läuft es so, dass das FA nach den erforderlichen Unterlagen fragt, man diese wunschgemäß vorbeibringt oder schickt - inkl. Satzung und dann die Gemeinnützigkeit nach Überprüfung erteilt wird.
> 
> ...



Das ist trefflich auch meine Einschätzung.

Beispielsweise ist der Zweck der "Förderung und Pflege des Sports" bei einem Fußballverein als Grundlage für Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt. 

Das hat eher formalen Charakter. 

Zumal Gemeinnützigkeit für Vereine gar nicht nur vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Diesen Verein kenne ich glaube ich auch |supergri
> 
> Man sollte aber fairerweise auch erwähnen, dass in solchen Vereinen sowohl die Menge als auch die Größe i.d.R. stimmt. Um diesen Zustand für die Zukunft auch zu erhalten, muss man sich die Aufnahmewilligen halt schon genauer anschauen. Kochtopfangler sind dann natürlich nicht sehr willkommen.



Wundert mich ein wenig.
De LV proklamieren doch das Kochtopfangeln.
Wie geht dies wenn die Vereine keine Kochtopfangler haben wollen?


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Das ist trefflich auch meine Einschätzung.
> 
> Beispielsweise ist der Zweck der "Förderung und Pflege des Sports" bei einem Fußballverein als Grundlage für Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt.
> 
> ...




Angeln ist aber kein Sport.
Ein Verein welcher ausschliesslich Angeln fördert bekommt die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht anerkannt.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln ist aber kein Sport.
> Ein Verein welcher ausschliesslich Angeln fördert bekommt die Gemeinnützigkeit nicht anerkannt.




Durch die Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen, die ein Verein ergreift, kannst du aber durchaus Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins "zum Zwecke der Hege-, Pflege- und Bewirtschaftung heimischer Gewässer" beantragen. 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Durch die Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen, die ein Verein ergreift, kannst du aber durchaus Gemeinnützigkeit eines Vereins "zum Zwecke der Hege-, Pflege- und Bewirtschaftung heimischer Gewässer" beantragen.
> 
> Besten Gruß




Ist der Naturschutzfaktor.
Hat jeder Verein als erstes in der Satzung stehen...

Will man aber nur Angeln....GameOver.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist der Naturschutzfaktor.
> Hat jeder Verein als erstes in der Satzung stehen...
> 
> Will man aber nur Angeln....GameOver.




Wenn du explizit nur darauf abstellst, hast du vermutlich Recht.

Einem wird ja aber gerade hier ein gewisser Raum zum tricksen zugebilligt, durch den du die Gemeinnützigkeit eben begründen kannst. Wie gesagt - das ganze ist auch nicht durchweg vorteilhaft, hat soweit ich weiß primär steuerrechtliche Relevanz.

besten Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

@Pirsch Hirsch,
Zur angeblich teuren Pacht, muss ich dir den Zahn ziehen, in deiner Region wo sich Angler ihre Wasserlöcher selbst graben müssen, mag das passen, keinesfalls ist es in Ballungsräumen generell so.
Das liegt daran das z.B. die Vereine im Rheingraben uralte Rechte, Tradition haben, da werden für (große)Top Gewässer Jahrespachten von unter 1000€ fällig!
Ein Witz für 600 Mitglieder. Solche Vereine und davon kenne ich einige, sind fest in ihren Gemeinden verankert, teilweise sind dies über hundert Jahre seit deren Entstehung.
Den Vereinen würde nie und nimmer der Gemeinnutz abgesprochen, die Frage würde hier keiner stellen!
Auch wenn so etwas unser Thomas gerne sehen würde!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Bei den Vereinen verkennst Du mich:
Ich befürchte das und wünsche das beileibe nicht..

Ich kann nur noch mal das hier als Lektüre empfehlen für Vereinsverantwortliche (speziell Finanzen) von gemeinnützigen Vereinen (betrifft beileibe ja nicht nur Angelvereine):
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/leitfaden_gem.htm

Und natürlich auch das speziell für Angelvereine:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

@ Jürgen,

Ah ok, wieder was gelernt - ich dachte, da wird überall fettest gewuchert, sobald ein Ballungsraum im Spiel ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt den Eindruck, dass viele Vereine da im Blindflug segeln und keine Ahnung haben, auf was sie sich (und vor allem der eingetragene Vorstand, persönliche Haftung) wirklich einlassen.



 Nenne mir einen einzigen (Angel)Verein, in dessen Satzung die persönliche Haftung des Vorstands nicht per Satzung explizit ausgeschlossen ist. Die Deppen möchte ich gern kennenlernen. :q

 Ich war/bin Vorstand in einigen Vereinen. Aber definitiv nicht in solchen, wo die persönliche Haftung nicht explizit per Satzung ausgeschlossen ist. Da wäre ich ja auch schön blöd. Die Arbeit selbst macht die Sache schon nicht sonderlich attraktiv, aber Arbeit plus Haftung? 

 Meines Wissens nach waren die Jungs selbst beim ADAC clever genug, diese Falle totzulegen. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

Greift nur bei Steuerdelikten nicht....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Greift nur bei Steuerdelikten nicht....



Greift nicht für den Fall, dass der Vorstand vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig gehandelt hat. Und ob das in dem hier diskutierten Umstand der Fall ist, bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*

dann zweifel mal ruhig weiter - ersatzweise rede mal mit nem (wirklich in dem Bereich) fähigen Steuerberater bzw. Wirtschaftsprüfer....

Und Unwissen schützt nicht vor Strafe und da bist Du fast sofort im Bereich Steuerhinterziehung - Straftat..

Selbst der VDSF/DAFV-Steuerberater hat das inzwischen wohl nach Hörensagen begriffen - das Präsidium aber wohl eher immer noch nicht ;-))


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du vergisst Abgabenordnung und die darin geforderte Belegung der "tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung", das Ausschliesslichkeitsprinzip etc...
> 
> Du solltest Dir mal wirklich durchlesen, was zur Gemeinnützigkeit alles gefordert wird.
> Ich habe bis jetzt den Eindruck, dass viele Vereine da im Blindflug segeln und keine Ahnung haben, auf was sie sich (und vor allem der eingetragene Vorstand, persönliche Haftung) wirklich einlassen.
> ...



Kann schon sein - trotzdem läuft die Praxis hundertfach anders.

Deinem Link entnehme ich primär, dass Wettangeln und Gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu vereinbaren sein sollen - das mag sein und ist ein eigenes Thema.

Aber wir wissen noch nicht einmal, ob die hier gegenständlichen Vereine überhaupt als "gemeinnützig" anerkannt sind - bevor wir hier weiter OT produzieren, sollte man den TE das mal fragen.

*Wenn nicht*, dann isses eh obsolet *HIER* darüber zu schreiben - auch wenn Du das Thema magst lieber Thomas.

An einer Nicht-Aufnahme - oder nur einer Aufnahme gegen eine stattliche Gebühr ändert das alles nix.

Erst-Recht nicht bei nicht einmal "gemeinnützigen" Vereinen.

Wenn mein Nachbar einen Super Pool vorm Haus hat, ist es auch ganz klar, dass ich darin nicht einfach schwimmen gehen darf - auch wenn er sein Grundstück "nur" gepachtet / gemietet hat.

Ähnlich ist das auch mit Pachtgewässern von privaten Vereinen.

Das ist bestehende Realität und begründet sich aus der privatrechtlichen Natur des Vereinswesens, wie ich schon vorher ausführlich erläuterte.


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Angeln ist aber nicht für die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt.
> 
> Es müssen Naturschutzaspekte in der Satzung stehen.




Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege sind die Stichworte in der AO.

Ggf. evtl. noch Brauchtumspflege.

Ein gewässerbewirtschaftender "normaler" Verein als Pächter eines oder mehrerer Gewässer erfüllt diese Kriterien regelmäßig.

Natürlich nennt die AO noch weitere nicht Vereinszweckgebundene Kriterien, die zu beachten und auch einzuhalten sind - das ist für einen normal und ordentlich geführten Angelverein aber zumeist auch unproblematisch. 

Ernie


----------



## Fin (16. November 2014)

*AW: Gezwungen zum schwarzangeln?!*



blassauge schrieb:


> Das kann man ja fast nicht glauben. Wie froh bin ich doch über unsere Situation. Da wird man als Angler noch fast von anderen Vereinen abgeworben. Und das bei einem Jahresbeitrag für alle DAV Gewässer inkl. Havelkarte (Berlin bis Brandenburg) von 83€. Dazu noch Wasser ohne Ende.
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann dich irgendwie legal ans Wasser kommen. Und den Verein-Vollidioten mit der A, B, C Regelung ein klares |peinlich



Das stimmt wohl. Aber dafür hast du soviele Gewässer/Strecken zur Auswahl das man sich kaum entscheiden kann Ging mir jedenfalls so. Der TE hat eine echt bescheidene Situation. Aber aus dem Grund mache ich um Vereine (und Bayern) einen sehr großen Bogen.


----------

